# More than one HR24 model available?



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

My HR21-100 has been acting up lately (had to pull the plug twice tonight as it became completely unresponsive), so it's gotten me to thinking about replacing it with an HR24.

I checked out Solid Signal and they list the -500 model and also a "DIRECTV HR24 High Definition DIRECTV PLUS MPEG-4 DVR (HR24) Commercial HD DVR." Also, Doug's firmware site lists an HR24-100 and -200 in addition the the -500. I had thought the -500 was the only one available, or am I incorrect?

I assume the -100 and -200 will be the same basic unit just different manufacturers like all the other HR2x models, but what is the "Commercial" model listed on Solid Signal? It's listed for the same price as the -500? Is it just a typo on their part?

Thanks.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Doesn't appear to be any difference between the regular HR24 and the "commercial" version. Probably just a marketing game that Solid Signal is playing for their customers that own retail establishments.

- Merg


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

As far as I know the HR24-100 and HR24-200 do not exist in retail channels. There is some evidence that they will but that's all the information I have.


----------



## j2fast (Jul 15, 2007)

I can't find it right now but I swear read some where around here that the box designated as "commercial" is simply just the item you would use if you were buying the box for a commercial account vs a residential account (its the same box either way).


----------



## bratboy (Apr 5, 2008)

I was just wondering about this. They are doing whole home for me this Thursday so I called local office just to confirm 2 Hr24's were brought. Lady was nice and dbl checked the order and made notes to ensure the tech brings two of the 24's and she called them Hr24-100's. Couldn't find anything on there being any difference so far so has anyone else found out differently?


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

Doug Brott's firmware version website shows HR24-100 firmware as being in the stream. This may very well indicate that this model is about to be introduced if it is not already being distributed.


----------



## bratboy (Apr 5, 2008)

Cool, so was the other poster right that the 100 & 500 are the same just different manufacturer?

Edit: okay just got off phone with installer office. The person I spoke with said that the numbering has to do with manufacturing. 100's are the first batch made and the higher numbers were made more recently but are supposed to be the same. At least now have it confirmed by 2 local offices that the tech will be bringing me 2 Hr24's and they both know if the tech shows with anything less he will be sent away.


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

Unfortuneately, that explanation is compeltely wrong. The -x00 at the end has everything to do with which consumer electronics company makes the box for DirecTV and nothing to do with when it was made. The very first HR2x series box was the HR20-700, followed by the HR20-100. Each number box has had similar "out of order" numbering. The HR24-500 just came out and there are no others available.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

bratboy said:


> Cool, so was the other poster right that the 100 & 500 are the same just different manufacturer?
> 
> Edit: okay just got off phone with installer office. The person I spoke with said that the numbering has to do with manufacturing. 100's are the first batch made and the higher numbers were made more recently but are supposed to be the same. At least now have it confirmed by 2 local offices that the tech will be bringing me 2 Hr24's and they both know if the tech shows with anything less he will be sent away.


You got partly right info. The 3 numbers after the dash indicate the manufacturer. The current HR24 that is being distributed right now is the -500. The hundred number after the dash has nothing to do with the order that the receivers are manufactured.

- Merg


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

OK. I thought the -500 was the only one currently available.

So... Is the HR24 really all it's cracked up to be compared to the HR20-HR23? The slowness of my HR21 is really my only complaint.


----------



## mcbeevee (Sep 18, 2006)

Indiana627 said:


> So... Is the HR24 really all it's cracked up to be compared to the HR20-HR23? The slowness of my HR21 is really my only complaint.


Personally, I think the HR24 is worth the investment. And I've been using the same HR20-700's for over 3 years, so it was time for a change!

*Manufacturer Codes:*
-100 = Thomson/Audiovox
-200 = Samsung
-300 = Philips
-400 = Hughes
-500 = Humax
-600 = LG
-700 = Pace Micro Technology
-800 = NEC


----------



## bratboy (Apr 5, 2008)

"I see said the blind man to the deaf man as they both fell into the ditch"

So the number just determines who made it but whether its a 100 or 500 its the same design and internals?


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Actually the current manufacturer of -100s is Technicolor, and Pace has taken over the operation that makes the -300s.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

bratboy said:


> "I see said the blind man to the deaf man as they both fell into the ditch"
> 
> So the number just determines who made it but whether its a 100 or 500 its the same design and internals?


There can be some slight differences regarding the layout of components inside, but all meet the specs as specified by DirecTV for the receiver.

- Merg


----------



## bratboy (Apr 5, 2008)

Thats fine. My concern was it seemed in the past the various numbers had something to do with what size drives they had installed but that was ages back and perhaps either was untrue even then or just different now,


----------



## Don H (Mar 20, 2010)

Its my understanding the 500 has optical audio out while the 100 doesn't.


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

Indiana627 said:


> So... Is the HR24 really all it's cracked up to be compared to the HR20-HR23? The slowness of my HR21 is really my only complaint.


Yes.


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

Don H said:


> Its my understanding the 500 has optical audio out while the 100 doesn't.


You may be confused; as Stuart noted, there is no HR24-100 in the retail channel. Does something like that exist as a prototype? Who knows? I don't have one and have never seen one.

However, the *H24*-100 does exist (I have one). I frankly can't recall if mine has an optical out or not, as it's connected via HDMI in my master bathroom.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I believe the H24-100 lacks an optical out.


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

Another question about transferring my eSata from my HR21 to a new HR24. I had believed all along that all recordings on the eSata would be present but unplayable by the HR24 (or any other HR2x I connected it to), but then I read a thread about 1-2 weeks ago where someone said all of his OTA recordings were playable on a new HR2x, but now I can't find that thread to confirm. Is this the case? 

I believe the theory was that since the recordings never went through a satellite that they were never encrypted and thus playable on different HR2x?

The one thing really holding me back is the knowledge that I'd lose all my recordings, BUT if my OTA recordings would still be playable, then it would be a very different story as most of my recordings are OTA since D* doesn't offer LIL here yet.


----------



## bratboy (Apr 5, 2008)

What!!! I need optical out. How can this be confirmed?


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I'll try to remember to look at my H24-100 when I get home. In the meantime, Monoprice.com sells optical - coax converters for very low prices.


----------



## HDJulie (Aug 10, 2008)

Indiana627 said:


> Another question about transferring my eSata from my HR21 to a new HR24. I had believed all along that all recordings on the eSata would be present but unplayable by the HR24 (or any other HR2x I connected it to), but then I read a thread about 1-2 weeks ago where someone said all of his OTA recordings were playable on a new HR2x, but now I can't find that thread to confirm. Is this the case?
> 
> I believe the theory was that since the recordings never went through a satellite that they were never encrypted and thus playable on different HR2x?
> 
> The one thing really holding me back is the knowledge that I'd lose all my recordings, BUT if my OTA recordings would still be playable, then it would be a very different story as most of my recordings are OTA since D* doesn't offer LIL here yet.


I read that thread as well & had the same understanding as you -- that OTA recordings would play.


----------



## bratboy (Apr 5, 2008)

Eh, I went ahead and called the installers office. She said she wasn't fully up on the tech but she thought all the Hr24's did have optical but she pulled up my order and the notes already said that the tech is supposed to bring 2 HR24-500's so I guess I'm just gonna have to hope n pray till I speak with the actual technician thats coming.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

bratboy said:


> Eh, I went ahead and called the installers office. She said she wasn't fully up on the tech but she thought all the Hr24's did have optical but she pulled up my order and the notes already said that the tech is supposed to bring 2 HR24-500's so I guess I'm just gonna have to hope n pray till I speak with the actual technician thats coming.


The H*R*24s have Optical Audio output. However, the H24s do not.

I have a Coax to Optical adapter from my H24 and you'll never know the difference.

TosLink is a pretty old interface, so I think it might be going away. :shrug:

Mike


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

bratboy said:


> Eh, I went ahead and called the installers office. She said she wasn't fully up on the tech but she thought all the Hr24's did have optical but she pulled up my order and the notes already said that the tech is supposed to bring 2 HR24-500's so I guess I'm just gonna have to hope n pray till I speak with the actual technician thats coming.


Uh, you could look at our First Look: http://hr20.dbstalk.com/docs/24 Series First Look.pdf

Pg 4 shows the back panel of the H24-100
Pg 6 shows the back panel of the HR24-500

No hoping or praying necessary


----------



## bratboy (Apr 5, 2008)

Ah cool, yeah I'm getting HR's not plain H's so crossing my fingers I get a good tech that knows what their doing. When I was having problems once before the first tech replaced my dish and tried to ground the dish to an ungrounded copper waterline to my central air unit. Since it was something that could conceivably fry my AC I called and had them send another tech out to fix things. Second tech that came out shook his head and said the 1st one was an idiot and he redid all of the wiring because it was so botched up.


----------



## bratboy (Apr 5, 2008)

Doug Brott said:


> Uh, you could look at our First Look: http://hr20.dbstalk.com/docs/24 Series First Look.pdf
> 
> Pg 4 shows the back panel of the H24-100
> Pg 6 shows the back panel of the HR24-500
> ...


Well yes I looked at it and thats what I based my decision on. Where the confusion came in is that some CSR's are now mentioning HR24-100's so perhaps thats why some, like myself were getting a tad lolly over whether the HR had optical out or not.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

The only HR24 shipping is the HR24-500


----------



## bratboy (Apr 5, 2008)

That's what I thought. Probably just csr's getting H & Hr confused. Did panic me for a moment this since my coax audio in was being flaky the last time I tried to use it and one csr did specifically say the HR was a 100. However, like I said, when I talked with the local office she said her notes had hr 24-500's listed.


----------



## SolidSignal (Oct 3, 2007)

Just an FYI, we are not playing a marketing game. We are a Residential and Commercial Dealer of DIRECTV. DIRECTV sell us specific units for each type. In the case of HR24 and H24, the physical unit is the same, but they are "tagged" as either residential or commercial. They keep track of the serial numbers. So if you are a restaurant and buy a residential receiver from us and try to activate it, DIRECTV may say "no, you have a residential receiver". Sometimes they let it go, but for the most part they do not. I hope that clears it up for everyone.

SolidSignal


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Thanks, SolidSignal! Glad to know you guys read our site!


----------



## pdxguy (Aug 9, 2007)

bratboy said:


> I was just wondering about this. They are doing whole home for me this Thursday so I called local office just to confirm 2 Hr24's were brought. Lady was nice and dbl checked the order and made notes to ensure the tech brings two of the 24's and she called them Hr24-100's. Couldn't find anything on there being any difference so far so has anyone else found out differently?


How were you able to contact the local office? I live in the Portland, OR area and D* won't give out any local contact numbers. They say that if anything, the local office will contact me, but probably not until the install day.


----------



## rcruz2525 (Jun 4, 2010)

The H24-100 has an optical connection on the back.
I have one...


----------



## David Ortiz (Aug 21, 2006)

rcruz2525 said:


> The H24-100 has an optical connection on the back.
> I have one...


The H24-100 has only coaxial digital audio, not optical.


----------



## bratboy (Apr 5, 2008)

pdxguy said:


> How were you able to contact the local office? I live in the Portland, OR area and D* won't give out any local contact numbers. They say that if anything, the local office will contact me, but probably not until the install day.


Well when I first called thats what they told me as well something about how a while back their software was changed and they no longer had phone numbers to give because they couldn't even see them. Then when I called back to make sure they were including a DECA to ether bridge and asked a second CSR about a phone number & was told a second time that they no longer had the info available and would have to wait for a call from the installer. Jimbo suggested calling back one more time. This time since the order was in the stream when I called I just asked if she could tell me "Who" was doing it. That she could do and then I just looked em up in local Dex and called.


----------



## pdxguy (Aug 9, 2007)

bratboy said:


> Well when I first called thats what they told me as well something about how a while back their software was changed and they no longer had phone numbers to give because they couldn't even see them. Then when I called back to make sure they were including a DECA to ether bridge and asked a second CSR about a phone number & was told a second time that they no longer had the info available and would have to wait for a call from the installer. Jimbo suggested calling back one more time. This time since the order was in the stream when I called I just asked if she could tell me "Who" was doing it. That she could do and then I just looked em up in local Dex and called.


Interesting; thanks for the info. I just called about my Sunday install, and got the "can't see local numbers" response--this from the tech dept.

If anybody has contact info for Portland installers, please let me know.


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

SolidSignal said:


> Just an FYI, we are not playing a marketing game. We are a Residential and Commercial Dealer of DIRECTV. DIRECTV sell us specific units for each type. In the case of HR24 and H24, the physical unit is the same, but they are "tagged" as either residential or commercial. They keep track of the serial numbers. So if you are a restaurant and buy a residential receiver from us and try to activate it, DIRECTV may say "no, you have a residential receiver". Sometimes they let it go, but for the most part they do not. I hope that clears it up for everyone.
> 
> SolidSignal


Hey thanks for the info. I never meant to call your website into quetion - I just wasn't sure the difference. I hope to be doing business with you soon!


----------



## sbhtax (Jun 21, 2010)

FYI, On June 11th, I received 3 HR24-100's as replacements for old receivers. When I tried to activate them, the CSR said the ID #'s were from an invalid manufacturer and that HR24-100's were not in the system yet. After a long telephone call, they finally got them activated by tricking the system into thinking they were 500's. However, there was no firmware so the features were never update. After many phone calls and emails, they agreed that I should not have received them and are now sending me new HR24-500's. In the meantime, with Doug Brott's help, The firmware for the HR24-100 was put in the stream and I was able to force download it into my receivers. The last firmare into the stream was on the 18th and it has been inactive ever since. It appears if you activate the 100's, you can't get any firmware as of now. My 500's are not here yet. When they arrive, should I return the 100's or just not accept the 500's? DIRECTV has no clue as to whether the 100's are officially released or not.


----------



## drpjr (Nov 23, 2007)

I'm sure there are more than a couple of people around here (me included) who would want to keep one HR24-100 just to see how it compares to the 500.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

sbhtax said:


> FYI, On June 11th, I received 3 HR24-100's as replacements for old receivers. When I tried to activate them, the CSR said the ID #'s were from an invalid manufacturer and that HR24-100's were not in the system yet. After a long telephone call, they finally got them activated by tricking the system into thinking they were 500's. However, there was no firmware so the features were never update. After many phone calls and emails, they agreed that I should not have received them and are now sending me new HR24-500's. In the meantime, with Doug Brott's help, The firmware for the HR24-100 was put in the stream and I was able to force download it into my receivers. The last firmare into the stream was on the 18th and it has been inactive ever since. It appears if you activate the 100's, you can't get any firmware as of now. My 500's are not here yet. When they arrive, should I return the 100's or just not accept the 500's? DIRECTV has no clue as to whether the 100's are officially released or not.


You've had them since the 11th and haven't published a _First Look_ document here?  

The -100s are not officially released. I would return them for one reason--if they aren't released, these might not be ready hardware. Somehow, something got into a shipping channel that shouldn't have--and those somethings could be anything from pre-production units that don't have all the right hardware yet, to the actual final hardware release. (And there could be several revisions in between.)

So why take chances? Get a real shipping model at current revs. 

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

bobnielsen said:


> Doug Brott's firmware version website shows HR24-100 firmware as being in the stream. This may very well indicate that this model is about to be introduced if it is not already being distributed.


One thing to know about Doug's most excellent site--when "new" data streams are introduced, his software does its best to guess what model/make that stream is for. There have been times when that information has been wrong so while we may see KS32-700, it might be something completely different the lads in El Segundo are playing with.

Then when a unit is actually shipping, Doug can get the magic codes (that display on the software download screen) which confirms the stream configuration.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## sbhtax (Jun 21, 2010)

Tom Robertson said:


> You've had them since the 11th and haven't published a _First Look_ document here?
> 
> The -100s are not officially released. I would return them for one reason--if they aren't released, these might not be ready hardware. Somehow, something got into a shipping channel that shouldn't have--and those somethings could be anything from pre-production units that don't have all the right hardware yet, to the actual final hardware release. (And there could be several revisions in between.)
> 
> ...


Tom
As you can see, I am new to this Forum although I have visted other forums. Not even sure what a first look is? All I know is I received them, had a heck of a time activating them and if it wern't for Doug letting me know when the firmware was up, I'd still be cursing at them. Don't know when the new ones are coming and don't even know for sure if they are 500's. Have no clue as to the status of the 100's I did receive. I can tell you they appear to be working as they should. Who is going to know when the 100's are "officially" released?
I'm hoping to get some good feedback from the experts on this board.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

sbhtax said:


> Tom
> As you can see, I am new to this Forum although I have visted other forums. Not even sure what a first look is? All I know is I received them, had a heck of a time activating them and if it wern't for Doug letting me know when the firmware was up, I'd still be cursing at them. Don't know when the new ones are coming and don't even know for sure if they are 500's. Have no clue as to the status of the 100's I did receive. I can tell you they appear to be working as they should. Who is going to know when the 100's are "officially" released?
> I'm hoping to get some good feedback from the experts on this board.


Forgive my lack of manners: Welcome to DBSTalk! :welcome_s (forgot that in my earlier post, my bad.) 

When a new model is officially released, members here collaborate on a "First Look" document showing pictures, talking about features, identifying the new things. I haze you purely in jest--you now are one of the gang. 

Of the people who might know when the -100 is going to be released, we are sworn to secrecy until the day they are released. And sometimes we only get a few moments notice as to the actual release day.

And I have seen pre-production models before, at CES or in El Segundo. Sometimes you can't tell from the outside. The final version might have a small component change and a note on the motherboard as to the hardware revision number. That is why I suggest you return them--they will work fine if they are the final production units. And the probably will work fine even if they are pre-production units...

Again, welcome to the forums, glad Doug was able to help. 

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## sbhtax (Jun 21, 2010)

Tom Robertson said:


> Forgive my lack of manners: Welcome to DBSTalk! :welcome_s (forgot that in my earlier post, my bad.)
> 
> When a new model is officially released, members here collaborate on a "First Look" document showing pictures, talking about features, identifying the new things. I haze you purely in jest--you now are one of the gang.
> 
> ...


Tom,
the fact that the firmware for the HR24-100 hasn't been in the stream since Saturday night might be an indication of a bug. Agree? All other models, except the HR24-200 have been in the stream continuously. I think your suggestion is the best. Send back the 100's when the 500's arrive.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Personally I think that running completely unsupported hardware could get kind of old. I'd return those -100s unless you're willing to let them sit totally unused until such time that the model is actually available.


----------



## evan_s (Mar 4, 2008)

sbhtax said:


> Tom,
> the fact that the firmware for the HR24-100 hasn't been in the stream since Saturday night might be an indication of a bug. Agree? All other models, except the HR24-200 have been in the stream continuously. I think your suggestion is the best. Send back the 100's when the 500's arrive.


Particular versions or FW's not being in the stream isn't unusual. The entire CE program functions on firmwares that are only available for a couple hours every Friday and Saturday night.

I'd still agree with what Tom and Stuart have said. Typically speaking there haven't been any significant differences between the -xxx of different models. The -xxx just indicates who manufactured it. There is no reason to believe there would be anything significantly different between what you have and an hr24-500 other than DirecTV being ready to activate and deal with them so really there is no downside to taking the swap and getting something that will work.


----------



## john18 (Nov 21, 2006)

Do the swap.


----------



## geaux tigers (Nov 11, 2005)

sbhtax said:


> FYI, On June 11th, I received 3 HR24-100's as replacements for old receivers. When I tried to activate them, the CSR said the ID #'s were from an invalid manufacturer and that HR24-100's were not in the system yet. After a long telephone call, they finally got them activated by tricking the system into thinking they were 500's. However, there was no firmware so the features were never update. After many phone calls and emails, they agreed that I should not have received them and are now sending me new HR24-500's. In the meantime, with Doug Brott's help, The firmware for the HR24-100 was put in the stream and I was able to force download it into my receivers. The last firmare into the stream was on the 18th and it has been inactive ever since. It appears if you activate the 100's, you can't get any firmware as of now. My 500's are not here yet. When they arrive, should I return the 100's or just not accept the 500's? DIRECTV has no clue as to whether the 100's are officially released or not.


Could you post some pictures of your HR24-100s. Thanks.


----------



## sbhtax (Jun 21, 2010)

While not the best, here are 3. The only difference between the 100 and 500 is the plug in the ethernet port.


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

rcruz2525 said:


> The H24-100 has an optical connection on the back.
> I have one...





David Ortiz said:


> The H24-100 has only coaxial digital audio, not optical.


Ok guys.
High noon, OK corral. When I say draw, point and shoot your photos and send them here. :hurah:


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

sbhtax said:


> While not the best, here are 3. The only difference between the 100 and 500 is the plug in the ethernet port.


My 500 has a dummy plug in the ethernet port. There is also a fan between the power and phone line plugs, which is missing on your 100 photo.


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

NR4P said:


> Ok guys.
> High noon, OK corral. When I say draw, point and shoot your photos and send them here. :hurah:


Check the photos in the First Look (hint: only coaxial digital audio on H24-100).


----------



## sbhtax (Jun 21, 2010)

bobnielsen said:


> My 500 has a dummy plug in the ethernet port. There is also a fan between the power and phone line plugs, which is missing on your 100 photo.


You are right about the fan on the 500. The 100 has vent holes at each end but does not have the fan.


----------



## sbhtax (Jun 21, 2010)

Well the HR24-100 story has finally ended for me. 3 brand new HR24-500's arrived today with a note to ship back the 100's. I think DIRECTV realized they had a little egg on their face by shipping out the 100's when they wern't even offically released. Even the big boys make mistakes once in a while. The good thing for me is that having been a user since 1995, the new HD-DVR's were sent at no charge. Thanks for everybodies input. 
This forum is terrific.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Glad to hear that DIRECTV made it right for you.


----------

